# Adult Female Sulcata Tortoises



## Shadowhunter (Nov 23, 2018)

I am looking for a female Sulcata Tortoise I already have one female and I am looking for another one and can’t seem to find one anywhere


----------



## Shadowhunter (Nov 23, 2018)

I am located in south Florida


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2019)

Be cautious of new members and joining in and being active will let members come to know you and more comfortable with possibly selling you their tortoise.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 21, 2019)

This


Drayphilipe said:


> Send me your email or address so we can talk more


This person is a scammer


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 22, 2019)

Drayphilipe said:


> Good bless you for that,if you dont want me in this group lemme knw





Drayphilipe said:


> Good bless you for that,if you dont want me in this group lemme knw


Ok well I'm interested in the female Sulcata can you post a picture of it with a piece of paper next to it with today's date January 22, 2019 hand written for verification purposes?

I'll wait.....


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2019)

Shadowhunter said:


> I am looking for a female Sulcata Tortoise I already have one female and I am looking for another one and can’t seem to find one anywhere


People usually don't want to part with adult females.

Be aware that they should not live as a pair. Females can be just as aggressive and territorial as the males sometimes. Have at least a trio if you want more than one and you'll avoid major problems. Or house the two in separate enclosures.


----------



## Shadowhunter (Feb 2, 2019)

Tom said:


> People usually don't want to part with adult females.
> 
> Be aware that they should not live as a pair. Females can be just as aggressive and territorial as the males sometimes. Have at least a trio if you want more than one and you'll avoid major problems. Or house the two in separate enclosures.



Hey sorry I didn’t see this message until today yes I have 4 tortoises now 3 females 1 male


----------

